# LED Aftermarket Daytime Running Lights w/Fog Lights



## DJ Rome (Jan 19, 2020)

hello everyone. I just bought a New Nissan Sentra S 2019 and I started upgrading the exterior. Now I am wanting to install aftermarket Fog lights with daylight runners. But I don't understand the installation No instructions , no wiring diagram. It would be great if someone can help me with some information and pictures anything would help.


----------



## Siggiwiggy (Jun 3, 2021)

I have the same question. Three wires exit the controller. Red(12v power), black, (ground) and brown (? Ignition?).


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The embedded DRL's are LED and draw very little power, it's safe to wire them directly to any ignition-switched circuit on the car. I usually use the fuel pump circuit because it has power only when the engine is running, so you won't suck juice when you're key-on-engine-stopped.

The fogs should be wired using the relay included in the kit, it looks like a standard "Bosch box" type. Here's a good video of how to wire one:


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - I see the DRL's change color with the directionals, the only way I can see that working with 3 wires is if they're doing some sort of voltage drop to get the color change. My best guess is that the red wire should go to the power source, the black should go to the DRL's and brown should go to the blinker. But that's an educated _guess_.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The pics on eBay are hopeless, I can't make out any of the controller wiring. If one of y'all can take a pic of the controller with the wiring spread-out and visible plus the plugs on the lights, maybe I can figure it out for you.


----------

